# Big chunk of glass...slag?



## Yooper14

Hi all,

 I was out walking the other day and tripped over this big old chunk of glass.  Turns out there was a whole field of it.  In researching the area, it was near an old glass factory.  Must've been their refuse pile.  There are all sorts of colors of glass out there.  Is there any market or use for this stuff?
 Thanks
 Yooper


----------



## capsoda

Hey Yoop, Check out your local recycling facility and see if the buy glass in quantity.
 Don't tell them where you get it  or the send folks out to pick it all up. Some collectors like to put chunks in there collections too, especially if they know the history.


----------



## flasherr

People wil buy slag glass. I have sold alot of it. they like to put it in aquariums and gardens. you will get more if you try selling it at flea market, pet store, or garden center than recycling it.
 Brian


----------



## IRISH

A few interesting bit's of slag glass in your collection looks great I think.  Caps is right about aquariums too,  I know a few aquarium people who like it.


----------



## annie44

I think that is very cool.  I would definitely purchase some for display with my bottles, if I didn't think that the shipping would be really high.  I imagine those chunks of glass are pretty heavy.  What other colors did you find?


----------



## Yooper14

Annie,
 There's a lot of shades.  Some almost black, lots of shades of green, lots of blues.  I have a deep blue one, like cobalt, and a light sky blue shade.  I can get them in all sizes...from probably 15 pounds down to little tiny pieces.    
 Let me know if you want any particular kind...I'll go looking for you
 Yooper


----------



## annie44

My bottle collection is all about color - that's why I thought it would look great to have some of the glass in various colors situated in my cabinet.  I like the large pieces but probably something tennis or baseball size would  be more reasonable to ship.  I think it would look great to have teal, emerald green,  a reddish amber, just a variety.  If you email me what you would want for the pieces in addition to shipping, and some pics, maybe we could work something out.  Thanks!


----------



## Yooper14

Okay Annie.  I'll go look and see what I can find, maybe tonight or tomorrow.  I'mnot sure I ever saw any red pieces, but I'll check again.
 Tim


----------



## PhilaBottles

ive got a bunch of that stuff! mine is black, but when held up to the light its purple. if anybody wants some, let me know! ill tell you what flea market im taking it to next. Matt.


----------



## Pato

Hey Yooper!
 Are you still able to get glass slag in colors?  I'm really interested in getting a few pieces.  I want to have a professional flintnapper make some arrowheads out of colored glass, but its really hard to find old slag.  Let me know if you can still get it and how much you would like for it.  I live in Washington state, but I'm willing to pay for shipping.  Thank you!
 Pato


----------



## walkingstick

I used to raid the Fenton Art Glass factory "slag lot" (for lack of any other term for the place) and use the old slag for all the reasons listed here.  I kept a few just to dress up my room.  I was raised in Parkersburg, WV, just a few miles from Williamstown where the factory is located.

 Incidently, they still make some of their stuff the old fashioned way... i.e.  pontil rods, snap case, applied handles etc. and they have free factory tours hourly.  If you ever have a chance to go there, by all means do it.


----------



## Pato

Hey, there walkingstick!
 Thanks for your reply.  Would you be willing to part with any of your slag, or do you know how I might get some? I'm afraid there are no past or present glass manufacturers around here.
 Pato


----------



## JGUIS

An older couple have a shrine in their backyard made out of those and pieces of flint.  I'll see if I can get a pic.


----------



## walkingstick

I don't have the slag any more.  That was prior to 1975.  I gave some away and since I was doing the military thing for 20 years, most of that stuff was thrown out by my mother when she moved to Ohio.  The only thing I have now are some of my bottles from back then.


----------



## longneck

hey i'm new to the site but one thing no one ever thinks of when it come to glass is making arrowheads out of it thats what i do with it and there is a big market for it just look for what they call a NAPPIN ok just thought i would let you know what i knew about it thanks


----------



## Pato

Thanks longneck,
 where do you get your glass for your nappin?  Do you buy slag and slab it out, or do you get it in some other form? Have you considered melting down glass to the size you want? I'm really curious about the type of flintnapping you do, and any tips you might be able to give me.
 Thanks,
 Pato


----------



## longneck

Pato I use all kinds of glass I use stone tools I made to work glass and stone I like it it fun when you get the hang of it


----------



## stormysouth

Nice chunk of glass. I get about $ 25.00 for a 6"x8" that comes with the history. I love the stuff. People around here are making jewelry out of the little pieces.


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS

Here is a picture of a few glass arrowheads I chipped out. It is a lot of fun once you get the hang of it. I'm no where near as good as most but getting better slowly with practice. Colored glass is really hard to come by. Best I've found to use is the bottoms broken out of old fruit jars. they make really pretty blue arrowheads. Most of the time I resort to TV tubes. I use copper for my flaking and finishing touches. It's all in the angle you strike the glass. Bent copper tubing or heavy gauge wire and a little bit of glass is all you need to get started. Safety Glasses goes without saying doesn't it?


----------



## longneck

here's some of my work. I find all colors of glass here I work it all bottle bottums and slag LOVE IT


----------



## Gunsmoke47

That is some beautiful glass knapping longneck! Thanks for sharing,  Kelley


----------



## Bottleman

If any of you arrowhead makers need some colored chunks of glass, I have some. They are not slag from iron furnaces but just solid chunks of colored glass. I have cobalt, red, lime green, pink, light amber, bubbly clear with a red streak, and Vaseline glass. I stuck a penny in the middle for size comparison. If anyone wants them just send me a PM with an offer.

 ~~Tom


----------



## DIGGER DAVE

Looks as if I am going to have to give up knitting pot holders at the office. Now I am going to start leaving arrow heads all over the forest floors to keep the newbees guessing .


----------



## Picklejar

I have a bunch of slag glass and shards from the Dyottsville factory site in Kensington. Dug from a layer about 3.5 to 4 feet below surface, I also found glass and pearl buttons, an intact 1/2 pint strapped whiskey flask (clear, not embossed) and some nice english glass shards (Kilner Bros. Glass Co.) The Dyottsville specific stuff is really cool, a blob of porter bottle green, a perfect drop of light blue glass, some pieces of the "philda" embossing, deformed waste portions that were embossed but discarded. This historic "junk" is a nice companion collection to the beautiful bottles produced at this important early american glassworks/social experiment. This whole area is under rapid development and soon digging, let alone any type of access, to the dyottsville site will be barred. Right now its an empty dirt field butting up to the river where people atv.  More to come, some photos perhaps. Longtime collector, first time getting around to joining this awesome site!


----------



## GuntherHess

> Now I am going to start leaving arrow heads all over the forest floors to keep the newbees guessing


 
 I've been doing that for years.


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: Picklejar
> 
> I have a bunch of slag glass and shards from the Dyottsville factory site in Kensington. Dug from a layer about 3.5 to 4 feet below surface, I also found glass and pearl buttons, an intact 1/2 pint strapped whiskey flask (clear, not embossed) and some nice english glass shards (Kilner Bros. Glass Co.) The Dyottsville specific stuff is really cool, a blob of porter bottle green, a perfect drop of light blue glass, some pieces of the "philda" embossing, deformed waste portions that were embossed but discarded. This historic "junk" is a nice companion collection to the beautiful bottles produced at this important early american glassworks/social experiment. This whole area is under rapid development and soon digging, let alone any type of access, to the dyottsville site will be barred. Right now its an empty dirt field butting up to the river where people atv. More to come, some photos perhaps. Longtime collector, first time getting around to joining this awesome site!


 

 Welcome to our helpful but sometimes dysfunctional forum, Picklejar..Looking forward to your postings.


----------



## GuntherHess

> This historic "junk" is a nice companion collection to the beautiful bottles produced at this important early american glassworks/social experiment. This whole area is under rapid development and soon digging, let alone any type of access, to the dyottsville site will be barred. Right now its an empty dirt field butting up to the river where people atv. More to come, some photos perhaps.


 
 sounds like cool stuff. I would value that as much or more than the whole bottles.


----------



## rockbot

Interesting repost. I love chunks of glass!


----------



## Picklejar

Hey thanks for the welcoming comments everyone! Sorry for the "s" in dyottville, thats a mistake I make in conversation. As in Dr. Dyott's ville. Anyway,  at the glassworks site I recently dug the nice bottom of an olive colored bottle with the blue glass around the pontil scar. Also, a fist sized chunk of dark amber slag and a light blue soda bottom, with "L B" embossed on the it. I have yet to determine who this bottler was.


----------



## VTdigger

Interesting, Thanks for making this topic as I have found 1 peace of simular looking glass and was wondering what it was. Eventully I'll check the place where I found it for more.


----------



## Picklejar

Whiskey and friends, dug at dyottville site.


----------



## Picklejar

Porter green slag and shards, a large chunk of dark amber slag, little piece o stoneware, etc. All dyottville site.


----------



## Picklejar

Some production "junk", gloops and drip. Dyottville.


----------



## Picklejar

Some soda and beer bottoms and shards. Large dark bottom is a dark olivey amber, with blue around pontil scar. Dyottville site.


----------



## Picklejar

So thats some of the stuff coming out of the ground at the Dyottville glassworks site in Kensington. One last bit, if any local digger could help in identifying this bottler:


----------



## CWBookAuthor

*Glass slag...*

Great finds! I used to dig the glass slags from the very old Old Dominion Glassworks in Alexandria, Va. The variety was beautiful. This was many, many years ago and I gave it all away.  

 Mike


----------



## swizzle

How can you make your own big chunks of slag glass? I've thought about melting down milk of magnesias and some plain jane green glass and mixing the colors together for garden art. How..How..HOOOOWWWW!!!!! I really wanna know.
 [8D]


----------



## Rceureid

I'm looking for pieces of this glass slag to sell in my shop in shades of blue, light blue, blue-green.  Have anyone found these in sizes about 6 to 8 inches?  Could we work out something for me to purchase from you guys and ship to me?  I want to put on little stands and sell in my shop with some artwork as whimsical decorative pieces.


----------

